# 68 foot sailboat lost off of Cape May - 6 rescued



## night0wl

Five adults and a child are safe after the Coast Guard rescued them from their sinking sailboat off the New Jersey coast.

The 68-foot Irvmiren was headed from Fort Lauderdale, Florida, to Nantucket, Massachusetts, when it began taking on water about 25 miles from Cape May on Wednesday night.

6 Rescued From Sinking Nantucket-Bound Sailboat Off New Jersey Coast « CBS Boston

Looks like a 68 foot Swan from 1993?


----------



## night0wl

according to Coast Guard Rescues 6 From Sinking Sailboat Off Cape May - Cape May County Herald

A crewmember aboard Irvmiren used a VHF-FM radio to confirm the boat was taking on water in *multiple locations.*  He also reported there was a life raft aboard, and each person was wearing a life jacket.

What causes water egress in multiple locations other than striking something?


----------



## Maine Sail

Even Swan's are susceptible to the North Atlantic...

Sound like the boat: *IRVMIREN*


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Maine Sail said:


> Even Swan's are susceptible to the North Atlantic...
> 
> ]


I am sure someone will suggest it was a re-badged Beneteau.

Glad the got off ok.

Still assessing the multiple locations bit.

There have been lots of whales up that way... 
Whales Keep Getting Hit By Ships Along The East Coast, Troubling Scientists

Good to see the Coast Guard actually trying to save the vessel too! 


> Petty Officer 2nd Class Cory Osborne, the rescue swimmer aboard the helicopter, was lowered down to the Irvmiren. A dewatering pump was lowered from the helicopter to the deck of the RB-M and transferred onto the Irvmiren.


Not relevant to Swan owers but.... I know people bleat on that the only thing thats worth anything is a life.... But if the boat is all you have then thats pretty bloody valuable too!ma destitute depressed person is a financial weight to any country when it could have been avoided like these guys have done.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I see it was for sale too.... Looks like it was recently listed.

Swan 68-Irvmiren - Nautor's Swan USA East


----------



## Donna_F

Can someone explain this to me, please?:

NOT FOR SALE TO US RESIDENTS WHILE YACHT IS IN US WATERS


----------



## jameswilson29

That is a great place to be rescued - nice Coast Guard station in Cape May, but why so close to Cape May? Lewes was a former whaling town, and there have been plenty of Humpback sightings near the Bay entrance lately, so I would not be surprised if they had hit a whale.

Left Ft. Lauderdale on way to Mass - 25 miles off Cape May is not exactly the fastest course. Avoiding the Gulfstream? Planning to stop in Cape May or New York? Emergency stop?


----------



## KevRief

From the Philadelphia Inquirer:

6 rescued from sailboat foundering off Cape May


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

DRFerron said:


> Can someone explain this to me, please?:
> 
> NOT FOR SALE TO US RESIDENTS WHILE YACHT IS IN US WATERS


Its a tax thing.

For example if the boat was sold in Florida it would encounter a state sales tax of 5% or whatever it is. 5% of $950,000 = $47,000 so its well worth it to drive the boat off shore 12 nms to close the deal.



Mark
PS Laws vary, tax rates vary, this was just generalisation 
PPS if you bring a boat to Australia to sell you pay 15% of the value of the boat to the government BEFORE you are allowed to advertise it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

jameswilson29 said:


> Emergency stop?


If it had been taking water for a while maybe they were heading into the closest port.

On some Swans the incoming through hulls all go into one big box. If the galss on the top fails theres a bloody big hole in the bottom of the boat that 10 foot swells would create a fountain inside.

It will be interesting to get the real story.


----------



## Donna_F

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its a tax thing.
> 
> For example if the boat was sold in Florida it would encounter a state sales tax of 5% or whatever it is. 5% of $950,000 = $47,000 so its well worth it to drive the boat off shore 12 nms to close the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> PS Laws vary, tax rates vary, this was just generalisation
> PPS if you bring a boat to Australia to sell you pay 15% of the value of the boat to the government BEFORE you are allowed to advertise it.


OK. Thanks. It sounds like they're forbidding anyone in the U.S. from buying it. If I want to pay the tax, that should be up to me, no?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

DRFerron said:


> If I want to pay the tax, that should be up to me, no?


With my very slight knowledge of American tax law history I can suggest Al Capone has already tried that idea.....



Yes, you are right for your individual tax implication. What about the sellers? Or brokers?

Mark


----------



## night0wl

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its a tax thing.
> 
> For example if the boat was sold in Florida it would encounter a state sales tax of 5% or whatever it is. 5% of $950,000 = $47,000 so its well worth it to drive the boat off shore 12 nms to close the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> PS Laws vary, tax rates vary, this was just generalisation
> PPS if you bring a boat to Australia to sell you pay 15% of the value of the boat to the government BEFORE you are allowed to advertise it.


Actually it means that the boat was never "sold" in Florida...and no sales tax was EVER paid. These are flags of convenience....you setup an offshore corporiation in Bikini, Marshal Islands, Virgin Islands...etc. Then the corporation owns the boat, making the payment of sales tax not necessary. And you can keep the boat in FLorida all you want.


----------



## svHyLyte

> Can someone explain this to me, please?:
> 
> NOT FOR SALE TO US RESIDENTS WHILE YACHT IS IN US WATERS


If the yacht was foreign flagged, a sale to a resident of the US in US Territory would require the seller pay an import fee to US Customs. The buyer would be obligated to pay any sales/transfer/use tax to the state.


----------



## brokesailor

On my last offshore last month at about the same location at one point the entire boat started to shake for a few seconds while under sail. We never figured out what happened. Could it have been that we were sailed over a whale?? 48 ft Hinckley. Interesting.


----------



## jameswilson29

Cape May triangle?


----------



## Dolby

I know it's a week old but just stumbled across this in the local paper.... Sailboat makes emergency stop in Lewes - By Ron MacArthur - CapeGazette.com - Covering Delaware's Cape Region - Inland Bays, Atlantic Ocean, Rehoboth Beach, Lewes, Milton, Dewey Beach, USA


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Great news they have salvaged the boat... Well, great news for the salvor, anyway.


----------

